# Porting & factory tweaking a 4" S&W



## NITROEXPRESS (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, I have finally been granted a revolver by the police and quite fancy a Smith and Wesson 327PD in .357mag. It only wieghs 24 1/2 oz (Empty) which is great as I will be lugging it all around the wildeness all day. If I get someone like magna-port to port it for me would it really make a worth while difference to the recoil as the revolver is so light? The other thing is would the ports effect shot shell (snake shot) cartridge paterns?

I also noticed that Smith & Wesson do a perfomance centre gunsmith package. I was looking at the Master Revolver Action Package @ $140 it included:- 

Trigger Stop 
Chamfer Charge Holes 
Polish Rebound Spring, Hammer Stud and Yoke Barrel Bosses 
Detail Lockwork Surfaces 
Stone Hammer and Trigger Contact Areas 
Test Fire for Function 

Is it worth having extra work done as it will be the only handgun I am likely own.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I, for one, have never been fond of ported barrels. Recoil is the function of bullet weight, gun weight, and muzzle velocity, and I havent found porting to greatly affect it. Maybe so some longer barrels will have the muzzle flip reduced, but I've not found it worthwhile.

As to tweaking, action jobs, etc, I usually leave my guns alone, especially Smith & Wesson revolvers, as I've found them to have the best DA actions of any.

My suggestion is to shoot the gun as is first, with the ammunition you intend to use steadily. Run a couple of thousand rounds downrange before you decide to do anything.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I agree with Bob 100% on the porting. I have never seen it make a real big difference on a barrel 4" or under. Now so far as smoothing up the the trigger I am all for that on any hand gun if done by a konwledgable gunsmith. I would go with that S&W package. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## NITROEXPRESS (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'm going to leave the porting but get the extra gunsmithing package.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

You must be one of those incredibley civilized Englishmen.

Would it be asking too much to post a photograph of the finished product?

Bob Wright
(At his extreme extent of civility)


----------

